# FC Porto v SL Benfica team news



## FTN (Oct 21, 2022)

*FC Porto: *centre back Pepe is out with a knee injury. Joao Mário & Galeno are doubts. Manafa (bench) back after injury.

*SL Benfica: *David Neres missed the PSG game due to injury, but returns here. Verissimo & Morato return & could make the bench.


----------

